# Surfing Shread



## VLRD.Kush (Jun 2, 2012)

I mean Surfing Thread.

I live on the East Coast and it's been fucking SLOWWWWWWWWWW. Missed Beryl too bc of my bummed knee. I didn't want to risk hurting it again in some junk ass surf.

Who else has a rip stick??


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 8, 2012)

yea i surf


----------



## mcrandle (Jun 8, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> I mean Surfing Thread.
> 
> I live on the East Coast and it's been fucking SLOWWWWWWWWWW. Missed Beryl too bc of my bummed knee. I didn't want to risk hurting it again in some junk ass surf.
> 
> Who else has a rip stick??


Were you in NC for Floyd? I had a couple friends that did it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2012)

I surf. it's a lifestyle


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 8, 2012)

that it is dr 
we have some surf cams around here somewhere


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 9, 2012)

So is this insane footage real?, that wave is at least 60-70':
[video=youtube;z5sblV_DtdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5sblV_DtdM[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> So is this insane footage real?, that wave is at least 60-70':
> [video=youtube;z5sblV_DtdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5sblV_DtdM[/video]


ya that's real. but it's not the biggest wave ridden


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2012)

this is the world record biggest wave ever ridden.
[video=youtube;58a9xYOweU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58a9xYOweU8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this is the world record biggest wave ever ridden.
> [video=youtube;58a9xYOweU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58a9xYOweU8&amp;feature=related[/video]


I could sit there for hours and watch those waves, nice footage.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 19, 2012)

happy international surfing day


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 20, 2012)

I used to surf when I lived on the goldcoast im in the U.S now but not near anyything narly so have to road trip it down to the carolinas when I can!


----------



## The cap (Jun 24, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> I used to surf when I lived on the goldcoast im in the U.S now but not near anyything narly so have to road trip it down to the carolinas when I can!


Gold Coast In Australia..????


----------

